# Gender guesses



## geordiemammy

Any gender guesses on baby 13 weeks 


https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=601009&stc=1&d=1366275938
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 29.3 KB
Views: 19


----------



## kate1984

Based on skull and nub I would say girl


----------



## geordiemammy

That's what we are hoping for x


----------



## maybebaby3

Boy


----------



## geordiemammy

If I'm honest I think its another boy but will find out in 3 weeks hopefully :) x


----------



## dollych

It's quite difficult to say!!!. The nub looks girly and the skull deffo looks boy. Good luck and I hope you get you're girl xx


----------



## maybebaby3

Yeah I'm basing my guess on skull as it looks boyish!


----------



## Misscalais

I can't really see the nub I'm guessing boy from the skull but I'm getting girly vibes. Update us when you have your next scan :)


----------



## Guppy051708

That nub totally looks :pink:!
Skull theory if fun but there isnt any validation for it. There is validation with nub theory when baby is in proper position, the tech gets a good shot, and you have someone interpreting it that truly understands the theory. Im no pro, but im def leaning girl.


----------



## geordiemammy

We find out a week on Friday hopefully they give you a free view in 4d too so ill be saying go straight to the bits to make sure if they say girl lol


----------



## jennjennxx

good luck will be stalking really hope you get your girlie xox


----------



## geordiemammy

Well If I don't ill have a 5 aside team haha my boys will be gutted if its another boy!!! X


----------



## motherofboys

My boys have now all changed their mind and having wanted a sister for years are all saying boy, with my middle and youngest insisting they don't like girls and a sister is just not acceptable. At least they will be happy if its a boy. My eldest (who hears what he wants to hear most of the time) insists at my scan the man said that "its another brother" what he actually asked was if we wanted another boy, and I suspect he wasn't fully qualified as he had someone else in the room who had to keep giving him little tips and telling him to press harder on my tummy LMAO
Good Luck, I hope we both are celebrating and rushing out shopping next week!


----------



## geordiemammy

motherofboys said:


> My boys have now all changed their mind and having wanted a sister for years are all saying boy, with my middle and youngest insisting they don't like girls and a sister is just not acceptable. At least they will be happy if its a boy. My eldest (who hears what he wants to hear most of the time) insists at my scan the man said that "its another brother" what he actually asked was if we wanted another boy, and I suspect he wasn't fully qualified as he had someone else in the room who had to keep giving him little tips and telling him to press harder on my tummy LMAO
> Good Luck, I hope we both are celebrating and rushing out shopping next week!

Fingers crossed its so weird though I don't want to get anything yet cause if its a girl ill want everything girly even the pram where as before I just got neutral things to start with but I refuse to this time cause if its a girl I won't put her in them lol here's hoping we both hear pink I need to buy pink things I just have the urge and I'm not even very girly myself but if its a girl this house will be over run with pink things :) x


----------



## motherofboys

I swore for years if I had a girl she would not be dressed in pink, I said lilac, lemon, pale greens, any colour at all but pink would be fine. Now I though I would be buying every pink item in sight LOL I've not bought any thing and wont till I know. I hardly need anything at all if its a boy, so seems a little pointless to buy anything before I know.


----------



## geordiemammy

motherofboys said:


> I swore for years if I had a girl she would not be dressed in pink, I said lilac, lemon, pale greens, any colour at all but pink would be fine. Now I though I would be buying every pink item in sight LOL I've not bought any thing and wont till I know. I hardly need anything at all if its a boy, so seems a little pointless to buy anything before I know.

I was the same but after all the blue pink is a must x


----------



## motherofboys

I want to buy those frilly little knicker things that go over nappies when they wear summer dresses LOL
Theres a Mum at school who recently had a girl after two boys and I try to avoid walking out of the play ground behind her, because I can see into the pram with the tiny baby sleeping, dressed all in pink, with her pink blanket etc and its so hard. 
She is one of those people who always gets what she wants so it feels unfair, she got her girl but I wont. Of course there is the chance I know there is but I am trying not to let myself believe it could be a girl.


----------



## geordiemammy

I totally understand where your coming from one of my friends has just had a girl and all the lovely pics she puts on FB are so cute one of my other friends had 4 girls then had girl/boy twins so she finally got what she wanted it does make ya feel horrible xx


----------



## motherofboys

I know a few families at school who have 4 boys, there are no others with 3 boys, surely odds have got to be for someone to eventually get 3 boys and a girl. 
I know a lady who had 2 boys, then fell naturally with a huge surprise of triplets! They were all boys! I can just imagine myself telling her that I've almost caught her up and keep trying to picture myself saying "yeah another boy, yeah this is number 4"


----------



## motherofboys

You obviously know how that feels having had 4.


----------



## geordiemammy

I had so much hassle with ds4 I wasn't bothered when they said boy spent 4 days in a Portuguese hospital after having a plane diverted there due to bleeding and they kept saying I was going to lose the baby at 13 weeks and were on about keeping me there til birth on total bed rest then I got that slapped check which put him in more danger so the it's a boy was made a bit easier to bare and then had a massive bleed at 25wks they gave me steroids in case he came I was just grateful he was ok and it was the easiest labour ever only went for a check up at 1 was told I was 4cm and to go to labour ward by 1:30pm I was 6cm no pain at all til 3pm and he was born at 3:20pm I hope this one is as easy and honestly having 4 boys is mad but in a good way you will honestly be fine once baby is here cause boy or girl as soon as you see it you will get that rush of love just like you did with the others and everything else just gets put to one side x


----------



## motherofboys

I'm sure once I know I will be ok. I might have my moments at first, but I'm sure once I feel some proper kicks and start getting ready and get a name and people stop saying about it possibly being a girl, then I will be able to get excited and bond with him. Its the not knowing thats driving me crazy.


----------



## geordiemammy

It's the same with me it's the not knowing that's the killer they should be able to do a blood test early to find out lol x


----------



## motherofboys

Yeah if only all the peeing on baking soda and stuff wasn't old wives tales LOL
Have you done the ring/needle test again? I've done it a few times and get the same result every time. I know its only and old wives tale but you'd think if it was just random swinging then it would change every time you did it.


----------



## geordiemammy

What did yours say??

I have done it a few times on my and oh and on everyone that enters my house to see if its right mine and oh are the same all the time and its been right for everyone else I have done it to my fiends aunt done it years ago and it didn't move at all and she found out a few years later she couldn't have kids!! 
Xx


----------



## motherofboys

Over my tummy it says girl and over my wrist it counts out 3 boys and then a girl. Also last time I did it instead of getting excited and stopping it right after it said girl I waited to see if it would stop. It did stop then said girl again! So maybe there are 5 babies in my future....


----------



## geordiemammy

Mine stopped after this one which said girl and so did oh s have you tried it on your dh :) x


----------



## motherofboys

I'll have to see if he'll do it lol


----------



## geordiemammy

I just told oh to humour me cause he wasn't going to let me do it lol x


----------



## Mummy Bean

im feeling girly. x


----------

